# DirectX 9.0c issues with WOW please advise



## wordlescurse (Apr 14, 2005)

I just bought World of Warcraft and it says that I need to have directX 9.0c installed on my computer. Well I installed it from the disc and also tried installing it straight from microsoft's website, and it always says it installs successfully. However, when I try to run WOW, it says: 

"World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration. Please make sure DirectX 9.0c is installed and your video driver's are up-to-date."

And even though I have completely installed DX9.0c several times, when I run the DXDIAG, it still says I am running on the DX9.0b. And WOW won't open with that. 

If it helps, I have a Dell Inspiron 5150 laptop and I'm pretty sure I have the latest drivers from NVIDIA. I believe I have the Quadro one. What should I do?


----------



## Neumie (Nov 4, 2004)

Make sure the Graphics card in your laptop is a quadro. Also it is a bad idea to use drivers from nvidia or ati for a laptop. They only support there desktop cards. Youll need to get the latest drivers from dell. it seems that you laptop has a FX go 5200 which means that you should be not using quadro drivers. Forceware drivers are what you are looking for. The dell site is probably your best bet. And make sure you uninstall the old drivers before installing new ones.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Also, you should get registered on the WoW Forums , they have a tech area that deals with issues such as this too. Once you uploaded the new drivers did you attempt to unload any old drivers?


----------



## Topato (Aug 6, 2004)

Go to the Run, type "Dxdiag" and hit enter. Click on the display tabs and make sure that DirectDraw and Direct3D are enabled.


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

neumie's absolutely right on the driver score.
notebooks and laptops need drivers made by the unit's manufacturer... dell in your case. you should also be able to run some sort of diagnostic on your notebook/laptop at the manufacturer's site, or have a record there of your machine. if you haven't set it up, consider doing it. they will keep you informed of new drivers/programs for your use.

V***V


----------

